# happy voyager rotary hook jam



## kennyyom (Mar 9, 2012)

Can some one help with my problem?
I have happy voyager embroidery machine for about 4 years. Last night suddenly rotary hook got jam. Usually when this happen, I just push up the needle and it was fine. But this time it's not going up. I checked any threads or broken needle but it's clear. I try to follow erro code didn't work. Even dial in the back of machine is not turning.
The LCD screen show E-050 c point.
Any one has advise for this problem?


----------



## swachal (Sep 19, 2011)

Probably a broken needle caught in the rotary hook race. You will just have to take it off, put a new one on and re-time your machine.


----------



## kennyyom (Mar 9, 2012)

swachal said:


> Probably a broken needle caught in the rotary hook race. You will just have to take it off, put a new one on and re-time your machine.


You're exactly right. It took me 3 days to find out finger size thread was jam inside of rotary hook. There's no way to see from the out side. I took rotary hook out and disassemble, found thread, assemble it again, re-timing, and work fine now. It could be done within 30 min. if expert technician to do this job.
For anyone who have same problem as I was, follow the steps I been go through. It was great experience even though those 3 days was nothing but headache and worry. 
Again, thank you for your reply and concern.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

maybe will be useful


----------



## kennyyom (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for your valuable information.
It was rotary hook problem. I took it out and disassemble it found finger size thread was tangled inside, I took it out reassemble it and did timing and works perfect.
Again, thank you for your information.


----------



## CarSam (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm having this issue now  need it fixed ASAP. What is re-timing and how do I take out the rotary hook? I'm afraid even if I got it off I wouldn't be able to put it back on right.


----------

